

Reddit POTUS IAMA Stats - cadlin
http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/potus-iama-stats.html

======
willwhitney
Coolest part of the post is actually the map of traffic by city and hour:
<http://www.webgl.com/reddit-webgl-barack-obama-ama-globe/>. NYC at 5PM is
crazy.

------
wheelerwj
i would like to see more in terms of specs of whats going on with the load
balancing and why it wasn't able to scale. Also, why was it down for some
users but just slow for others? I don't have much experience with that so I am
curious.

